# Seneca This weekend



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm making the trip saturday morning for some ice fishing at seneca. Anyone know if the fish are biting


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

WalleyeFreak said:


> I'm making the trip saturday morning for some ice fishing at seneca. Anyone know if the fish are biting


Hmmm good thought. Any major weed beds in seneca,ive never fished it.


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

I just talked to a teacher who told me about Seneca & the eyes down there , but thats in the spring . Just hows is that lake to fish I have never been there either .


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

There is no weed beds in Seneca. It's 8 ft below summer pool for winter drawdown. I fished it Wednesday ( 2-4) afternoon there was 7-8 inches good ice with about 1 inch of slushy gray ice on top. I'm sure that top layer is hard now. As for fish biting. It seems the ratio is about 12 catfish to 1 saugeye Jigging blade baits and dead sticking a pin min with minnow
Electronics do help several fish were pretty high that I caught. And also if your not marking fish move don't wait on them to come to you!


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

I've fished it many times over the last 25 yrs. Spring is great for saugeye and crappie. Never ice fished it for saugeye. I'd imagine the points would be a good place to start. Will post any reports. Happy fishing


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

On the south end of the lake is a huge shallow weed flat. There are a few old road beds and some submerged house foundations


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Was out on Seneca this afternoon one short eye and about 15 catfish. But wanted to let you guys know that there is an open area of water in the mouth of Cadillac bay. If you know where the hump is in Cadillac bay it is to the south west of it. The geese have kept it open. Looks to be about 20-30 yds wide and about 75 yds long.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Im also thinking about trying Seneca Saturday evening seem to do better on the evening bite and first hour of darkness than in mornings. planning on trying points and around small island if ice is safe enough to venture out there


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

G3guy said:


> Was out on Seneca this afternoon one short eye and about 15 catfish. But wanted to let you guys know that there is an open area of water in the mouth of Cadillac bay. If you know where the hump is in Cadillac bay it is to the south west of it. The geese have kept it open. Looks to be about 20-30 yds wide and about 75 yds long.



Hi G3,,,, 
I'd love to have those cats right now,,, for smoking,,, & we ate-up all the Erie cats & white bass a while ago,,, 
But Your just a tad too far away.

My club stocked a butt-load of cats about 4-5 months ago, & We've been out 3 times without any cats being caught. Tried everything?????
col,,, I guess I'm looking for some kind of help,
What were you using to catch those cats?

Here's an original map of Senaca. Maybe it will help you guys find some structure.
Thanks


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks for the Seneca map! Much appreciated!


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Doboy, pm sent


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I have been thinking of a spot to ice fish on Seneca for a long time. By this weekend things should be frozen back up. I hit Saltfork a couple days and did good but now it's time to try Seneca.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

fished Seneca Saturday, caught 7 channels a few crappie. No eyes. a good bit of open spots on lake. there was one small open spot in front of the marina point. did not fish near it ice was unsafe. open spot in front of dam house and big open spot(about 200 yards long) in front of Cadillac bay where sunken island is at. spots i did fish was even sketchy, 7 inches of ice and then 20 yards away there would only be 4 inches. a lot of ice shoves also. the lake is pushing ice around more than i have ever seen. Almost all of the shorelines had soft ice or open water. Be safe out there!


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

I seen the the same thing on ice conditions on Friday. Basically I stayed away from any of the ice on the north side of the lake. Getting on and off was better on the south side. Me and my brother caught only catfish and a few small perch


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, that's disapointing to hear about the ice condition at Seneca being what they are. Thought it would be like Salt Fork 10"11" good ice. I better wait until Friday this week. Might ride over today just to look around and drill a few test holes.


----------



## catalac (Jan 13, 2010)

Planning on trying to apply the floating jig head concept used at the maumee. I know saugeye and white bass stock up in the spillway. Has anyone tried this method with any success?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

heard they haven't been catching them around dam house this year. i did not see anyone around it last Saturday but u never know when a school of fish might push some bait up in there. worth a shot.


----------

